# Tivo ir code for new TV Samsung 656



## Uwish (May 21, 2005)

Just tried the samsung codes none of them seem to be working ?

Does anyone else have a LE40A656 working with Tivo remote ?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Unlikely to work 

Anyway your nice new TV deserves a new Tivo remote 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=375357&highlight=glo+remote

http://www.tivoheaven.co.uk/ under remotes.

Automan.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

The Samsung 6-series is very new, so it might not even be supported by the newer US remotes.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

But with the glo remote that is not an issue as it can learn ir codes.

Just like T2 in the special edition 

Automan.


----------



## bendylegseddy (Jul 2, 2007)

hello

don't know the difference between the samsung 656 and 616 (I suppose that I should having just forked out for one....) but I found IR code 0092 worked for my LE37A616

hope that helps.


ed


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

bendylegseddy said:


> hello
> 
> I found IR code 0092 worked for my LE37A616
> 
> ed


Worked fine for my 656 'eddy, thanks.:up:


----------

